# CL Craftsman 113.298034 Good Saw?



## Chach (Jan 14, 2016)

I've done a few small projects with a circular saw and guide and would like to improve the accuracy of my cuts with a table saw. I found this Craftsman 113.298034 on CL and wanted some opinions on whether it's a good buy. I'm currently doing some closet organizers and some drawers for my workshop. If I got this for $100 would that be a good buy?Thanks for the help.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

I did not check the Craftsman numbers, but that looks exactly like the saw I have had for over 30 years.

Yes, it is a good saw. Looks like the original fence. The fence is a pain to keep set properly but does work and get the job done. I changed out the fence on mine. It has done everything I ever asked it to do with no problem.

At $100 it is a very good buy.

George

George


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

If that is a belt drive model it is certainly worth the asking price, motor alone is worth that.

You may get along just fine with the fence, depends, it is always possible to upgrade it if you are happy with the saw otherwise.

Not much can go wrong, arbor bearings are cheap and not that difficult to replace if necessary.

If you get it you may want to give it a good cleaning and lube up the adjustments.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

i JUST checked. That is the saw I _have and it is belt drive. Some parts are still available on Sears Parts Direct.

George
_


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

It's not a great saw but it certainly isn't a bad saw. For that price its more than worth picking up


----------



## Mr Mac (May 31, 2010)

Chach, first off, welcome a-board (pun intended)!

I had a version of that saw as well and can tell you that it is a fine saw for a beginner and even for those of us who have owned them for some time.

Before you drop your cash, take a good hard look at the motor. To be sure you're getting what you think you are, make sure it is the 1 hp motor and not a 3/4 hp version and that it runs at 3450 rpm (all that should be on the motor label).

Ask the seller if he/she has ever had the motor serviced or have made sure that the bearings have been lubed. Look through the cooling slots to see how much sawdust built up is in there. Most owners never take the 5 minutes every six months to keep things running like they should and you could be buying an extra $80-100 worth of motor repair in just a few short months.

If it were me, I would also look for a similar saw with the cast iron wings over the stamped steel wings that saw has. You can buy them separately as well and are better than stamped steel. Another option you can find on a $150 saw is a better fence. The one on the $100 saw is okay but may need more adjusting than others. You can also find a used Craftsman X2 or Delta To fence for another $100-150 later on.

Don't get me wrong, I like those old Emerson built saws, they last! Just look a little longer and you be surprised at what you find!

One final note, if you find a saw that has almost everything I just listed but has a really rusty top and the seller only wants $50, buy it! My last saw was exactly that and it lasted me for a verylong long time!


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

If you need a saw now, it's a fair price. The fence sucks.
Put a Delta T-3 fence ($183 at HD) on it, and you would have a decent saw.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

As far as table saws go it's not such a great saw however for a hundred bucks I would buy it and I think I already have that model. The saw will get the job done for you. The way the fence locks down may get on your nerves but it's definitely a step up from a circular saw.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

Here is the thing, last week-end I was working on a job where we had a Unisaw with a Bessy fence and a job site Makita saw. It took seconds to set the Unisaw fence, and minutes to set the Makita fence, but once set up the work went through both saws at the same speed.

We can't all afford the best, sometimes we have to make some compromises, yet the job gets done in the end.


----------



## Chach (Jan 14, 2016)

*Missed the boat!*

Called yesterday morning and it was just sold so resuming the search. 

Are there other saws besides the Craftsman 113 series that would be good starter saws?

Thanks to all for their help!!

Chach


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Chach said:


> Called yesterday morning and it was just sold so resuming the search.
> 
> Are there other saws besides the Craftsman 113 series that would be good starter saws?
> 
> ...


There are a lot of different brands that would work for you. I think you would be happier if you would get a saw you just push a lever down to lock the fence in place rather than tightening a screw like that one was.


----------



## Mr Mac (May 31, 2010)

Here is one in Detroit (I'd drive an hour for this) that you might be able to get at $150 to $175.
http://detroit.craigslist.org/wyn/tls/5395644445.html

And this one is very close...
http://toledo.craigslist.org/tls/5387219849.html


----------



## notskot (Feb 22, 2015)

Mr Mac said:


> Here is one in Detroit (I'd drive an hour for this) that you might be able to get at $150 to $175.
> http://detroit.craigslist.org/wyn/tls/5395644445.html
> 
> And this one is very close...
> http://toledo.craigslist.org/tls/5387219849.html


Either of these would be step up, mainly due to the fence upgrade.


----------



## Shop_Rat (Dec 22, 2015)

I have a slightly different saw with cast iron wings, but I put the align-a-rip fence on it (like the above CL ad in Toledo). After initial tuning I haven't re-touched it in years. The only caveat is the tail rail. I had to get a little creative on the outfeed extension so the back locking rail wouldn't be blocked, but it was no big deal. Bessies don't have a back rail, but I'm more than happy with my align-a-rip fence.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

notskot said:


> Either of these would be step up, mainly due to the fence upgrade.


I have that exact fence (the one on the first saw)on my saw. A very nice fence. I especially like the builtin tracks that make it easy to attach addons.

I got longer rails when I got that fence. Gives more flexibility.

George


----------



## Chach (Jan 14, 2016)

*Advice needed again!*

I have located 3 table saws and would like some advice on if one is better than the others or to keep looking. 








This is a Craftsman 103.22160 they are asking $50. Doesn't look like it has a fence.









This is a Craftsman 113.299315 and they are asking $200. 3hp motor and several blades included.










This is a Craftsman *315-228390 and they are asking $120.00
*


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I like the third one the best however you need to get an idea what you are looking for and quit asking advice. By the time you get our input the saws will be sold.


----------



## Joeb41 (Jun 23, 2012)

Chach, I would get that one in Detroit if you can. I have used the 113 emersons for most of my 50 years in the trade. Don't be afraid of the steel wings, they are fine if you align them properly. The cast grid ones are OK if you don't mind pinched fingers, yes it does happen. Even the fence works OK if you adjust it according to the manual. I know aftermarket fences are nice but they cost twice what you are going to pay for the saw. Above all when you see one you like don't hesitate.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Joeb41 said:


> Chach, I would get that one in Detroit if you can. I have used the 113 emersons for most of my 50 years in the trade. Don't be afraid of the steel wings, they are fine if you align them properly. The cast grid ones are OK if you don't mind pinched fingers, yes it does happen. Even the fence works OK if you adjust it according to the manual. I know aftermarket fences are nice but they cost twice what you are going to pay for the saw. Above all when you see one you like don't hesitate.


'Those are very good aftermarket fences on both of the last two saws.

The last one for $120 is probably the best buy.

And agree, if you spend too much time asking for advise you will miss good buys.

George


----------



## Mr Mac (May 31, 2010)

Please tell us you bought either the one in Detroit or the one for 120.00 near home...


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

GeorgeC said:


> 'Those are very good aftermarket fences on both of the last two saws.
> 
> The last one for $120 is probably the best buy.
> 
> ...


But you may eventually figure out why they sell so quickly. :laughing:


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

:laughing:


FrankC said:


> But you may eventually figure out why they sell so quickly. :laughing:


LOL. :laughing:

George


----------



## Chach (Jan 14, 2016)

*Bought a saw!!*

I went to look at the Craftsman 315.228390 and bought it for $100.
It looks to be in good condition but will need some minor work. The belt is stretched and needs to be replaced. The fence is an Align A Rip that is in good shape and works smoothly and is aligned accurately. The owner is deceased but the saw is clean and appears to be well taken care of. I had to take it off the base to get it into my SUV and will check everything thoroughly when I re-assemble it.

Thanks to George C; Frank C; epicfail48; Mr Mac; Pirate; Steve Neul; Shop Rat; notkot;and Joeb41 for responding to my post and for the good advice.

Chach


----------



## Joeb41 (Jun 23, 2012)

Nice score Chach, Before replacing the belt consider replacing the pulleys with machined steel pulleys and a link belt. It cuts vibration considerably. If you didn't get a owners manual you can find them online or I can mail you a copy of mine just PM me your mail address.
http://in-lineindustries.com/products/accu-link-belt/ These people are good to deal with. They also sell the PALS kit which makes alignment adjustments a snap. Good luck.


----------



## Chach (Jan 14, 2016)

Joe,
Thanks for the suggestion and the link to their web-site. That' one of the 1st things I intend to do.

Chach


----------



## Mr Mac (May 31, 2010)

Chach said:


> I went to look at the Craftsman 315.228390 and bought it for $100.


Good choice! Don't forget to check the blade and rip fence alignment, clean the entire saw and then lube the moving parts of the trunnion (blade lift and tilt) with a dry film lube and wax the top, wings and fence with a non-silicone paste wax (i.e. Johnson's Paste Wax).


----------



## Chach (Jan 14, 2016)

Mr Mac,
Thanks for the advice! I've had to disassemble it to get it in my basement so I'll be checking it thoroughly. It'll most likely stay there forever so I want it to be like new. I've pulled the motor and will have it checked and I was pleasantly surprised at how clean it was. I think the previous owner took very good care of it. 

Chach


----------

